# angelfish just laid eggs



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

angelfish just laid eggs in my 20 gallon any hints on how to keep them alive after they hatch???


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice!Good luck if there is anything else in tank.For the most part they will PROBLY eat the eggs themselves the first couple times.There is a learning curve to being good parents even for fish.I had horrible attempts with my discus(like 17+ times).They ate the eggs almost everytime(in breeder tank alone) or ate the fry.
So be happy,something is going good for you ,but expect too much.If they hatch(in three days) then the parents will guard the fry if they feel inclined.If the eegs turn white in a day or so then you have infertile eggs(I have two female kio angels that tricked me like 5 times).
GOOD LUCK!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f86/kio-angel-breeding-journal-42379.html


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

You can also artifically hatch the eggs, there is plenty on the net about the process.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If the eggs are still there what color are they today?I'll link you to angelfish usa they were on this site a while ago.
Angelfish USA - Welcome to AngelFish USA (Home of the Phillipine Blue Angelfish)


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

Some. of the eggs got the white fungus but most of the are. amber. colored


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The amber is a good sign!Sometimes a little methylene blue in the tank water will help protect eggs from fungus.The parents should eat the white eggs hopefully.


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

yep they have been picking of the white ones


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

I had a breeding pair lay me a bunch of eggs every few weeks. I tried my best to hatch them in a separate tank because they would always eat the eggs. I used a bit of pimafix in the water to prevent fungal growth on the eggs. It helped, but didn't fix the problem. I read that angels fan their eggs to keep fungal growth off, so I put an airstone with very little air coming out of it to mimic the fanning process. I got the eggs to hatch, and they would frequently died before they became free-swimming. Occasionally I'd get them as far as free-swimming but had trouble finding food for them to eat. Was never able to time my brine shrimp hatching properly. Found a fry food that is a powder that is mostly egg - but I had one of the parents die before I ever had a chance to use it  I wish you luck, and let us know how it goes


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

If it's a community tank they will rarely make it a day past freeswimming. If you want to try your hand at it pick up a used 10 gallon, 20 gallon, and 55 gallon, Craigslist is a good place for these. Plan on making a brine shrimp hatchery, easy & cheap for that. 

I use 7 drops per gallon meth blue, 2 drops per gallon acriflavin, & 3 drops per gallon Maroxy per gallon of water in the hatching tank, which in the case of the tanks I previously mentioned would be the 10 gallon. Bare bottom tanks, 50% water changes daily on the 10 starting on the 3rd day after you pull the spawn. After a couple weeks swimming move them to the 20 gallon, 50% water changes twice weekly, start introducing flake A few weeks after that they'll be ready for the 55 gallon. Keep up on feeding & water changes, in 8 weeks you should have dime body size fish, ready for sale. 

In my setup I keep pairs in 29's, hatch in 5's, move them to 20's then 40b's. I have 150 gallon tubs for overstock, and 55's for pairing tanks. I'm running 5 of each for angels, except for the 55's & 150's, which is 2 of each ATM. Used 10's, 20's & 55's are about the cheapest & most easily available tanks you'll find, but don't pass on a good deal on similar sizes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I feed my GBR fry decapsulated brine shrimp eggs and green water.The eggs are more nutritous than baby brine by far(still have the yolk sack).kens fish sells decapsulated eggs CHEAP!Mine will last me years!


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

I use decaps as a transitional food to powdered flake. Angel fry are sort of stupid at first, they need to see that motion from live food to get the eating instinct to kick in. I'll toss in decaps until pea or better body size, among other tasty things. Best thing I've found for making powdered flake is a cheap coffee grinder, makes it the consistency of soot.


----------

